# Boat registration



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

If you put a trolling motor on a 8ft inflatable pontoon, do you need to get it registered to use on lakes and rivers?


----------



## OldBuck (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes. Check out "What Every Boater Must Know" booklet from the Secretary of State. It's probably available on www.michigan.gov. as well.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay thank you


----------

